# New Custom Projector Lights



## NismoGirl2001 (Apr 30, 2002)

Well it took Jay and I the past week to get this done and in the car. And it wasn't the easiest thing to do ,but I am very happy with how it turned out.

I used projectors from a 2002 civic coupe and cut them up for parts to mold into my stock b15 housings.



















High Beams










Low Beams


----------



## shane (Jul 10, 2002)

Damn baby! Those look good! How are they at night?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

holy shit, that's one of the best custom projects I've seen in a while.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

damn those are nice ! good job ! cant wait 2 sell them on the market =)


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

Great job.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

off da heazy, uh, i mean, those are the shiznit...ah damn MTV...they look really good, now you can claim to be the first one to have them when they come on the market


----------



## TUNED200 (Jul 27, 2002)

looks good

Brian


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

*You did it*

Looks awesome. You really did it. This is probablly the only B15 Sentra with projectors. Excellent work. How about HIDs now?


----------



## nstalr01 (Jul 21, 2002)

sweet install . so have you told the guy in the civic you borrowed(yeah we'll say borrowed) his headlights


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Those are some sweet ass projectors. I really like that someone is going the extra mile to make their car different.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Way...
Too...
Cool!


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

makes me wanna try something... but i probably ownt..


----------



## SuperblkStalion (Aug 26, 2002)

damn that is nice, almost makes me wanna get a newer sentra. almost, still not finished with this one

jr


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

you know, those are nice as hell, I want to see them up close, to see if they look as good as they do far away.. hhe


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

all i have to say is: wow! Those look realyl tight, actually so does your entire car! Good job!

-Nick


----------



## Exile (Apr 30, 2002)

can we get closer pics? really nice job there!


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Great job Amy and Jay!!! I'd love to meet you two one day.


----------



## NismoGirl2001 (Apr 30, 2002)

Thanks guys. For the most part people have said they liked them .I love them and the fact that no one else that I know of has them just like mine.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2002)

i saw them up close at the meet. looked good. but i wanted to know what was up with all the crap around the light assembly?


----------



## NismoGirl2001 (Apr 30, 2002)

That was a temporary silicone layer. We had to rush to finish them so I wanted to do everything I could to make sure they didn't leak. Since the meet is over they will be torn apart again and completely finished.


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

picks picks pics pics pics.. i want to see how they look.. like.. at night.. i want to see how good they are aimed etc etc.. light output...


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

are you able to have the lows and highs on at the same time?


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

umm anyone who owns projectors, hell, if they screw up, the brights and lows are on all the time . mine were, until i unhooked the crap


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

well, his are custom so they may be different.


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

That shit is tight as hell. I seen prototype's of the B15 projectors, and they look almost like those!! What a way to be Unique


----------



## NismoGirl2001 (Apr 30, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *well, his are custom so they may be different. *


No the high and low beams are not on at the same time. That would be really blinding. 

As for the His part, I'm a girl ,so its Her 



For the night pics ,I took some but they didn't come out very well so I will try to take some more.


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

*very ill!!!*


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Props for the custom work!!!-Good Job...


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

NismoGirl2001 said:


> *No the high and low beams are not on at the same time. That would be really blinding.
> 
> As for the His part, I'm a girl ,so its Her *


oops, didn't see the username. 

well, how often do you drive with your brights on when a car is coming at you? the whole piont is to be blinding. you should try to make them both come on to give you better visibility when you use the brights. you can probably trick some in with a couple of relays from autozone.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Awesome! Looks absolutely fantastic. 
Nice lights for an equally nice ride. Keep up the great work, girl!


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2002)

Nismo -- you never cease to amaze me -- is there anything you *can't* do? I'm gonna have to take away all of your tools & your paint and then see how you fare!! muahahahaha (not really) Great job!!
Tommy


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

Definately nice to see somebody do custom work on their cars. Very sweet I like em.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

BTW I like the gunmetal stock rims. Looks hot.


----------



## 88NissanB12 (Nov 5, 2002)

IMPRESSIVE!


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

I damn sure am going to try that to the b14 projectors. where did you get the civic proectors at?


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

more than likely E-bay, or any freakin car site online..


----------



## 01LTD (Sep 28, 2002)

Me likey


----------



## NismoGirl2001 (Apr 30, 2002)

Thanks, I got them off of ebay for really cheap.


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

Hey nismochick, You use H3 and what other bulbs?? im curious


----------



## NismoGirl2001 (Apr 30, 2002)

Ah its NismoGirl ,and they are both H1 blubs, fog lights are H3


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

Oh, both H1.. cool.. get some nightime picks!!! NISMOGIRL


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2002)

that looks freakin awsome


----------



## NismoGirl2001 (Apr 30, 2002)

Thanks guys. I have nighttime pics but they look kinda bad. I will post them anyways. This is before I aligned them better. Broke the camera so it should be fixed within 10 days hopefully.


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

not too shabby.. you left the brights on?... i would want to see them without brights..


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Its not the brights...its the alignment.


----------



## NismoGirl2001 (Apr 30, 2002)

Yep you got it right Andre. When my camera gets back out of the shop I will take new night pics. I don't ever use the brights b.c I can see so much better with the projectors.


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

Good job! Looks like it was well worth your time and effort.


----------



## CarloSR (Nov 29, 2002)

I have always thought of that..

Good job!!!


----------

